# Jen's Art



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello! I am working on a portfolio. I am not very experienced. I want to do well. I figured, hey, maybe this will motivate me or this thread might answer some questions I'm having, I might get some constructive criticism, or you can post what you'd like. Free space here, folks. I'm allowed doing this? 

I am really taking this slow. I tend to draw lightly and love using my eraser. I love using white in paint. And creating people is really difficult for me. 

So far, I give you a failed attempt at water painting, some sketches I copied off of a book about practicing shading and an oil painting from what was leftover on my palette. Some fun nonsense. Messing around. 





















I started an oil painting of a vase and sheesh I'm taking it slow. It'll have many layers. It's hard to take good images. I have many ideas. This is for interior design. I'll have room related stuff, though I'm a little confused about what they want. So I'll figure that out too. I've got ideas. I've got a plan. I've got to make this work! 

So far, nothing really great. I'm not even sure if I'm qualified for this. But I'm into it.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

A university or college portfolio?


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

hailfire said:


> A university or college portfolio?


College. There's student for a day at the end of this month, so I've got this month planned out. Feel a little over my head, but I tend to leave things to the last minute-ish. Then I have until the next month too, to submit. I just want to work a lot now and ask questions there. I don't keep much of what I create. It's a three year, specialized program. It's something I'd feel interested in. I'm unsure and can go many paths. I'm sticking with this one. Sorry if that was too much information.  The above is not even close to what I'll be making, hopefully. XD Ah, but I'm a very idea oriented person. So, I'm just hoping I'll go through and not fail. I understand that this does not seem like the most ambitious a person should be. XD


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> College. There's student for a day at the end of this month, so I've got this month planned out. Feel a little over my head, but I tend to leave things to the last minute-ish. Then I have until the next month too, to submit. I just want to work a lot now and ask questions there. I don't keep much of what I create. It's a three year, specialized program. It's something I'd feel interested in. I'm unsure and can go many paths. I'm sticking with this one. Sorry if that was too much information.  The above is not even close to what I'll be making, hopefully. XD Ah, but I'm a very idea oriented person. So, I'm just hoping I'll go through and not fail. I understand that this does not seem like the most ambitious a person should be. XD


Don't worry, there was no TMI  I asked because I went through this last year to get into a studio art program in university (applied to and got interviewed at 3 universities), and as soon as you mentioned "portfolio," I assumed it was for an upcoming interview anytime from the end of this month till sometime in March, with February being the most likely.

Believe me, the feeling of being over your head, not good enough compared to the others who are also applying for the limited available seats, and anxious over every aspect of the interview itself is more or less normal. Even though I tend to leave things to the last minute (unless it's something I take a keen interest on tackling), I wouldn't push the artwork too close to the end as if you're anything like me, it's a long, slow process. But do ask questions when you get there! However, during the interview, don't let on to your ambivalence as to whether the program is right for you because it may be taken that you lack the drive to get in. It's fine though if you say that you're not sure where you'll end up when you're done if you've got options. You're not expected to know  the professor(s) who interview you would love to know about your process work and ideas. Which is why it's always encouraged (or mandatory) for you to bring in a sketchbook so that they can have an idea of your creative thinking.

Also, even if you want to go to only one school (I'm not sure about the provinces other than the one I live in so that may include yours if you live in a different province than me, but there is a horrible lack of options when you're choosing schools for visually artistic programs), apply to more than your prime choice, just to be on the safe side. If you've got any other questions, feel free to ask me and I'll answer them to the best of my knowledge. Or you can always pm me 

And trust me, I'm not the most ambitious of students myself, I just have a good idea of what I want at almost any given time XD


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I really like the flower one!!! ^_^ The other two are beautiful as well. The first one reminds me of Pollock for some reason.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

hailfire said:


> Don't worry, there was no TMI  I asked because I went through this last year to get into a studio art program in university (applied to and got interviewed at 3 universities), and as soon as you mentioned "portfolio," I assumed it was for an upcoming interview anytime from the end of this month till sometime in March, with February being the most likely.
> 
> Believe me, the feeling of being over your head, not good enough compared to the others who are also applying for the limited available seats, and anxious over every aspect of the interview itself is more or less normal. Even though I tend to leave things to the last minute (unless it's something I take a keen interest on tackling), I wouldn't push the artwork too close to the end as if you're anything like me, it's a long, slow process. But do ask questions when you get there! However, during the interview, don't let on to your ambivalence as to whether the program is right for you because it may be taken that you lack the drive to get in. It's fine though if you say that you're not sure where you'll end up when you're done if you've got options. You're not expected to know  the professor(s) who interview you would love to know about your process work and ideas. Which is why it's always encouraged (or mandatory) for you to bring in a sketchbook so that they can have an idea of your creative thinking.
> 
> ...


Wow. 3 interviews. How's the program going for you?  

Fortunately, there isn't an interview involved. Though, I'll meet the head person at student for a day. I don't know how it'll work out. If I'll raise my hand to ask questions or get to speak with them one on one. I am nervous, but excited and so curious. I think, what will happen is that I'll have many projects going on at once. I work better that way. It'll be slow and I'll time it so all will eventually get done a month in advance. Some projects will take longer than others. I already started one of those.  I will have a second choice. Or some option that can work for me, so I'll be in school. I have to talk to someone about that too. I feel that drive to get in. I don't know what will happen, but for now, I'm working on this. 

Great tips and thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> I really like the flower one!!! ^_^ The other two are beautiful as well. The first one reminds me of Pollock for some reason.


 Compliment. Thanks. I flicked the brush onto the paper. XD I like free form art a lot. Not really caring about the look, but just doing. Finger painting as well. Going crazy. My room was actually once splatter painted on. My friends and I dipped our brushes in different paints and flung them at my walls. Really fun. Of course, the idea in my mind if I'd actually gone through with it was much nicer than the result. This was just fun. My room looked chaotic for a good while. Took work to get my walls 'normal' again. lol.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah they were nerve-wracking, but they were of much more benefit to me than anything else. And my first one was on Jan 31 of last year for my choice school. But I got into all three schools, and of course chose my top choice. I've already finished the first term of my first year, and I'm loving it 

No interview can be a good thing or a bad thing, depending on how you look at it. Even though they're scary, they're great because you have that one-on-one time to explain to the person who's interviewing you (always seems to be a prof from the program) about your works and your ideas, they'll get to know you a bit, and you'll get to know them and more about the school and it's program. If the prof really likes you and your work, based on my experience, most of them make it very obvious that they'll put in some good words for you and you're golden. Like seriously, I got outright recommendations. These things allowed them to overlook and/or appreciate a few things (my not-so-good work that I purposely brought in, my economics and data management marks that could have been a bit better).

Really though, ask questions to your heart's content. Not only will the people there be glad to answer them, but they appreciate the questions. This is coming from the person who hates asking for help, but asked a bucketload of questions on interview day and at the university's open house.

Work in whichever manner works best for you  try to have as much variety in your works as you can, with different mediums (that you know how to work with for the most part; you can include experimental work if there's room for it, but don't make your portfolio predominantly experimental and unfinished) and subject matter and whatnot. If you do lots of abstract, surreal, fantastical, or any other kind of imagination-heavy work, incorporate some perspective work and stuff so that whoever's looking through your portfolio will see that you are technically competent. Vice versa if you do a lot of technical stuff so they can see that you've got an imagination. Mind you, you can do work that mixes the technical stuff with the imaginative and unreal stuff. Great to know that this is something you're really up for doing 

That's all I can think of for now. You're welcome, and if there's anything else, you can always give me a shout


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

@*hailfire *

 I feel like one of those people dinging those bells at hotels/inns/etc.

Did you have to write a letter? I do... A friend told me he wrote about a page, so I probably will too. I'm wondering about the formality of it. 

My hands are black from shading. I like it. I bet I'll love charcoal. I'm going for it. My friend in art said you improve a lot by practicing every day, so I have. Mostly going over and perfecting shading. I'm working on an eye now. Hair seems difficult and other features of the face. People, in general. The form. I wonder if I'll ever move past the trail stage and have something completed. lol. 

I'm going to make some model rooms. My ideas are cool to me. I hope to submit something in here. *determined pose*


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

@unINFalliPle

Sorry about the late response, for some reason I never got the notification that you mentioned me :/ I just randomly decided to come to this thread and your profile, thinking of using one or the other to ask how the art was going, and whaddya know... You called?  and sorry in advance about the tl;dr, but I'd rather do that and be really detailed (and kinda going off on tangents, like right now), than to not really answer your questions well enough. This is your life we're talking about! :crazy:

I did not have to write any letters, however, for one of the schools I applied to, I had to write a 250-word "creative statement" about why I wanted to attend the school (which I lied entirely on), what strengths and skills I will bring with me (this part sounded kinda conceited to write. What are my strengths anyways? XD), and how I hope to benefit from attending that particular school... ehh. Some schools want letters and essays and such, some don't. That said, if they ask for a letter, give them a letter, and write it using proper structure and such that akin to an essay, except it wouldn't need to be so rigid in format and you can speak in first person. Trust me, it's easy. They just wanna know that you can write and that you're well-intentioned about going to their school, so you'll be fine  if they don't ask for a letter, then you won't have to hand one in as far as I know.

Charcoal is fun! Use it with chalk so you can add contrast and get the stuff moving easier 
It's true, you do improve with practice, especially when daily. Yet after year of this I still never make a daily habit of it XD I just work in cycles of hardcore work to near burnout for months, and no art at all for a while unless I don't have a choice (read:school). Right now I've done zero art for over a month, and because of class will get back to painting. So great you've gotten onto practicing. If it truns out to be your way of working, then go with it!

Shading in general seems to be easy to get a hold of. Because anything involving people is not exactly a strength of mine, so to you my help might not be far above crude XD I'm not as strong with people because I have almost zero interest in practicing making art out of them unless I have to. What I can tell you though, is to pace yourself. Don't trap yourself by working too slowly as you manage to get every perfect line and detail. I can at least do a passable face (at least, based on the last time I've bothered doing one well over a year ago), and with hair, all you're doing is making lines, so unlike the face where you'll be shading and rubbing to get certain colors and their values, you'll be using lines with varying pressures... I hope that made sense. I'm no good at explaining things lol.

Model rooms and real rooms are all great for submitting a portfolio. They're good at showing how competent and comfortable you are with the more technical stuff, but you are still free to be creative about it! You don't have to restrain yourself to line drawings of rooms to show that you can do perspective  if your ideas are cool to you, then you're not making something out of them for nothing. They will be appreciated  GET YOUR GAME FACE ON!


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm back! Hello. 

So, I thought I'd let this kind of die out because: hey, look, no art. And I didn't want to post anything until I was all done. The deadline is March 1st. The clock is ticking and I'm on a tight schedule here. It's tons of fun. 

Too bad for you, this space is mine. Art will be submitted at the end. 

I thought of writing a journal of what I do during the day, to make sure I have time devoted to my art. Also, I've been slacking majorly in several parts of my life. So, a little structure would be nice. 

However! I am so getting there. 

I went for student for a day and it was exciting. It made me want this even more. 

I've got a charcoal drawing of my beagle on its way, from a photograph. I've got a sepia charcoal pencil. How cool is that?

Plaster of Paris Lotus Flower. How elegant sounding. I tried, failed, sawed in with a knife, and am restarting with better knowledge.

Vase painting. It's plain so far. I've gotta give it life. 

Some model rooms. I was thinking an art gallery, a greek museum, and a Victorian themed room. 

A drawing, maybe colored in of this patio chair leaned against trees with just branches in the snow. 

A drawing of an interior of a cabin. A drawing of a modern room with a spiral staircase. 

A painting of a cafe with brick walls. 

A painting of the sky. And probably some land and trees with it. A beautiful sky. 

A clay sculpture of Nike.

A reproduction of one of Leonid Afremov's paintings. 

I've had ideas on the way. I'm sure they'll change. I don't know to what capacity I can do all and make 'em look nice. But, I've got faith and confidence. The end, hmm maybe I won't turn out to be the greatest artist. Maybe I won't even get in. < scares me. But, this is what I'm doing and it's exciting.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

I painted something and it turned out to be a what the hell is this scene. I can't let it get that free form. XD Oh well, it was an extra canvas and it was fun. I used a toothbrush too. My hands look nice. Still with paint spots. I wanted to do a half magenta and half turquoise abstract, because I like those together and they're my favorite colors. But it turned out into a waterfall/snow hill with trees and rocks, stars and flowers. It could use a lot of work. But, oh well, it's been done or we'll see.

My dad always says I look white when I have make up on. Looking pale when I already am is not good, not the point of makeup. I think naturally, my skin has some reddish in it so the make up hides that. I said some not nice things about my dad when I was mad at him. I don't take it back. XD Today was a good day with him though. I'm just playing around with make up. I have my desk cluttered with art stuff and a dresser covered in beauty stuff. It's mostly an art studio though and it's really fun. Except there are boxes around. And a mini easel, drawing books, clay, plaster dust, things that take up space. So I'm in a little bit of a mess. But a fun one. 

I'm really loving charcoal. I think it helps a lot that I have some charcoal pencils. Willow charcoal I think it's called, smushes away too easily. I use it too though. 

The paint on my hand shows every line. It's pretty neat. 

I have many projects going on at once. I work better this way. I take time on each, get back on them to not get tired of them. 




















One could say I should be freaking out more. I would say I'm enjoying this and the result should be alright. Should be.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> I painted something and it turned out to be a what the hell is this scene. I can't let it get that free form. XD Oh well, it was an extra canvas and it was fun. I used a toothbrush too. My hands look nice. Still with paint spots. I wanted to do a half magenta and half turquoise abstract, because I like those together and they're my favorite colors. But it turned out into a waterfall/snow hill with trees and rocks, stars and flowers. It could use a lot of work. But, oh well, it's been done or we'll see.
> 
> My dad always says I look white when I have make up on. Looking pale when I already am is not good, not the point of makeup. I think naturally, my skin has some reddish in it so the make up hides that. I said some not nice things about my dad when I was mad at him. I don't take it back. XD Today was a good day with him though. I'm just playing around with make up. I have my desk cluttered with art stuff and a dresser covered in beauty stuff. It's mostly an art studio though and it's really fun. Except there are boxes around. And a mini easel, drawing books, clay, plaster dust, things that take up space. So I'm in a little bit of a mess. But a fun one.
> 
> ...


I really like the middle one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

@_unINFalliPle_

Welcome back to your own thread! 

I just wanted to point out that I acknowledge your return here. I'll reply to your posts once I get enough sleep and stuff seeing as to how it's past 3am and I really don't know why I'm staying up even though I'm so tired 

also, did you get buried in snow too since Friday? My university got closed, so I got excused from my one hour of class that day XD


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Today is clay time! 
*josue0098*
*hailfire *
roud:
There's snow here, but not the buried deep in kind.  
Yay for school being out! How's it going for you? What kind of projects are you working on?

I'm feeling the pressure and I'm feeling the creativity. 

I have a cycle. Room becomes a big mess as I'm working on stuff. I see room as mess and get discouraged. I clean room and get back into and dirtying it. Cycle repeat.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

@unINFalliPle!

So much for resting up. Then my not-free reading week is on right now.

So you've got about 10 days to go, how's the art coming along? And are you feeling the burn yet? Sounds like you've got a bunch of ideas to work with 
And honestly, part of the fun is not knowing if you'll get in or not. At least it is once you get past how unnerving it is ahah!
With the work you've shown us so far, I'll have to say that I'm liking the dog in progress. But that might be (or more correctly IS) a biased opinion seeing as to how I've got a softer spot for animals, and I've got the Sensor stereotype of having a heavier preference for what is more visually tangible and concrete XD I would recommend harder strokes on it and perhaps the use of a cool color or two in the shadows, so you can give it more contrast, vibrance and life. Going too light is something I've had trouble with myself, but the difference when you press harder on the pencil is great 
Haha I have never heard of such a cycle, but it's interesting. Why would the mess bug you?

I've got a bunch of projects going on that I'm currently working on, about to start working on, in the planning stage of being worked on, and thinking through working on LOL. They involve a cardboard robot, an acrylic painting on a 4x4 canvas, building a motorcycle, building a tesla coil, and making sculptures out of wood, toothpicks, and matches, some of which I will find different ways of lighting on fire. But a couple of these are things I'm getting graded on, and I've got other not-fun shit to get done this week. I'm really hoping I can get a free day or at least a free morning so I can get out and go on some new adventure of sorts. I need a change of environment.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> Today is clay time!
> *josue0098*
> *hailfire *
> roud:
> ...


Are you asking me? lol... I'll answer either way.

I've been working on modifying myself. ;P


----------



## Angelus (Apr 9, 2012)

I like your art, some pieces more than others though. But as a very very fast tip I must mention that you should focus on contrast imo. Like for the shading practice on your first post, it was actually very monotone. If you observe what you are drawing carefully, you should notice that things have soo many different shades to them. Quite often it can help if you decide that the darkest shadows in the picture will be a black as you can possible get them, while the lightest parts will be as white as possible. Of course there can be exceptions to this rule, but more commonly everything looks better this way (when drawing realism anyway). Eg. n the dog's picture you should notice that the fur next to and on the ear are actually very dark at some parts. Just strengthen those shadows on all your pictures, that's my take.  Be bold with it!


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

*@ hailfire * Thanks for the kind words. I was liking the dog too. Unfortunately, what I gave in is pretty incomplete. I will eventually make art again and go darker with my shading.  I think it's the idea of starting fresh again that I like. I just put way too much thought into it. 

Cardboard robot sounds awesome. Ouu, the fire sculpture too, neat! That's impressive. Send me stuff. =D How are your building a motorcycle? 


@*ISFjosue0098* Modifying what parts of yourself?

*@ Tenshi *Thanks for the advice! Will definitely work on contrast more. I like subtlety too much. 

So, I am not please with what I handed in. I feel like I did it for the sake of handing stuff in. A lot's incomplete or old stuff that I did. I am actually really not happy about it. The way I work needs work. 

I used to do this with school and was shocked with what I got away with. It's like I leave things for the very end, I make it to the very edge. With lots of preparation or an incredibly stupid and futile process. Whatever happens, will, but I'm not expecting to get in. Maybe potential can be seen. I finger painted the ocean/sky at the spur of a moment. I didn't think I'd give that in. And I tried one point perspective from watching a video. It was just a trial and not supposed to be a piece. Ahh. XD Really though, I feel like I can do so much better. I uselessly put effort in it. There are things I started but never finished. I'm not letting myself get down about it. Though maybe I should. A nice kick to myself.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> @*ISFjosue0098* Modifying what parts of yourself?


Hey... Just so you know, mentions don't work if you post formatted text. You should use ctrl+shift+v to paste as plain text. 

and I have been working on some minor issues, ironing out some ruffles here and there. I think I've made a lot more progress than I'd like to admit lol... I guess I'm just naturally hard on myself


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Hi! Thanks for posting your art. You definitely have talent and skills, though I hate to use the word talent because it, to some degree, overlooks the artist's own effort in learning and making art, the real thing that allows one to make this kind of art. Anyway I mean I believe that you have really dedicated certain amount of time and energy in art making and developing you artistic skills, and not that you just make it without any prior effort.

First of all I'm not a 3-D person so I can't really give you any constructive feedback on the sculptures and decoration.

But for this one:








I like the simplicity of the piece, which looks like a drawing of leaves on the wall. However in terms of composition I would love to see a few pieces of leaves or something else underneath the piece, especially somewhere around the bottom left. I don't know. It looks a bit too unbalanced to me right now.

////

So the first two are my two favorite pieces of yours, especially the first one.










I'm not sure what that is but that doesn't bother me. You make interesting color composition and interesting space, which are two very big areas many artists work on. Some people spend their entire life playing with space on the picture plane, and some with color composition and arrangement. However I'm not at a very well position to give further crit about how those two visual elements (space and color) work in the piece.

The only opinion I have is that right now the palette looks too even and normal to me, which is _totally_ fine. I guess it's just a matter of taste. I believe that if your palette is not that even but leans toward a certain hue or has a more peculiar and unusual combination, the piece will become even more interesting. It will show your personality or a certain mood. To find such combination(s) is no easy task. It requires close intensive study and analysis of many contemporary or classical artists' work. And there is no correct answer or whatsoever. All else I can say is keep going, and you will get better and better.










And I like this little lovely painting. I love the texture of the vase and the liveliness of the plant. Is it oil? If it is then you really capitalize the medium here. I have the feeling that only oil paint can show that kind of texture.

You can certainly work on it further, such as adding some shadow and creating some space, and I would love to see some texture and volume of the three green feet of the vase. Again, you don't need to if you feel good about it.









This one is lovely as well  The only thing is that you might consider creating space of the sea. I suppose the original painting to be much brighter/ lighter than the digital file, and if yes then it's great.








This is a drawing from a photo, right? I think it is a good exercise, but you kind of fall into the trap 90% of the people fall into. Again, this is a good form of exercise, but what you should always keep in mind is that you are not drawing the photo for the sake of the photo. Even if you don't intend to do anything other than just drawing from the photo, you should liberate yourself and not become the slave of the photograph. You are not copying the photo but trying to draw the things appear on the photo. In other words, your goal is to make a visual representation of the things that the photo is representing, a dog in this case, but not to make a visual representation of the photograph.

A photo of a dog is a 2-D lifeless representation of a 3-D lively dog in the real world. So when you draw the dog, you should put other things in consideration as well, namely the qualities that belongs to a 3-D lively dog. Try to imagine a real dog when you look at the photo, to recall the impression of a dog you see in real life, and maybe avoid looking at the photo for too long. It should only serve as an indicator of a dog you have seen in real life. So not sure if that make sense, but there was a time when I were like you, doing photo drawing in a wrong way.








Delicate graphite drawing 








Nice study of perspective. The only thing is the height of the pillars, whose alignment doesn't have the same kind of dramatic perspective as the house.

Hopefully the crit is helpful. You have a good portfolio because you use different media and have a wide range of interest in different forms of art and subjects. I work primarily at drawing and painting, mainly drawing, and I'm really bad at anything outside of this realm. I admire people who do wide range of art.

A little thing here. Can you rotate some of the images here? Also if you can scan instead of photographing, you should scan, and you should on the computer adjust the light of the photograph you take, and maybe the color as well if it's not the same as the original. You should pay attention to these little things, which are big, actually, if you are making a digital portfolio for application.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

uncertain said:


> Hi! Thanks for posting your art. You definitely have talent and skills, though I hate to use the word talent because it, to some degree, overlooks the artist's own effort in learning and making art, the real thing that allows one to make this kind of art. Anyway I mean I believe that you have really dedicated certain amount of time and energy in art making and developing you artistic skills, and not that you just make it without any prior effort.
> 
> It's really sweet of you to do this. roud:
> First of all I'm not a 3-D person so I can't really give you any constructive feedback on the sculptures and decoration.
> ...


 <3


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> View attachment 63821
> View attachment 63822
> View attachment 63823
> View attachment 63824
> View attachment 63825


The middle one looks exactly like the Nike of Samothrace, was that what you had in mind when you sculpted it? Either way, love it, and the doggy is coming along really well. I think everything looks excellent roud:


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

gatsby said:


> The middle one looks exactly like the Nike of Samothrace, was that what you had in mind when you sculpted it? Either way, love it, and the doggy is coming along really well. I think everything looks excellent roud:


Yep, that's what I was going for. ^_^ Thanks so much.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

@_unINFalliPle_ You are welcome.



> I did this exercise in an art class. :/ Playing with colors, lines, shapes. It was a big poster. I cut out the part I liked. I felt like I was lacking color in the other pieces.


Randomness and playing is not a bad thing but can actually be good. A degree of playfulness and spontaneousness is very important in making art. All the pieces of my own that I like have certain degree of looseness. I found that the more careful and attentive I am when I draw, which is when I try too hard, the more stiff and rigid my hand become, and the less interesting the piece end up. It pretty ironic and sad. :S I guess it's just that I'm simply not good enough to be able to have total control over the process. But it can also be true for every level of artist. IDK. Accident always produces valuable and interesting things.

Academic drawing is another way around--the more careful and attentive the better.



> This is a finger painting, spur of the moment. Acrylic. You're saying it looks too flat? Creating space of the sea.


Mess with finger, yay 
Yes that's what I meant. I meant depth, like foreground, middle-ground, and back-ground.
But now... forget about it. I would keep it as it is, seriously.



> I really feel like it's incomplete. It was heading in the right direction, then the ear and other parts were just done for the sake of having to be done.


There is something about it, which I can't quite point out. Now I look at it more, I think the gesture of the dog is very nice. And the whole thing is pretty nice, too. Have you consider giving a background, or simply coloring it? So that the dog pop up. Oh I get an idea--painting the background with a wet medium.

The only thing is that art schools seem not to like photo study pieces, especially when it is done in this way.



> The right shading is.. actually the whole shading needs to be more like the right. XD It's too light. Again, right direction, bad follow through.


What do you mean by the "right"? Do you mean the perspective study? No I don't think being light is a problem. It can actually be an elegant and delicate style. I'm thinking about those Ingres' portraits. The real problem is the lack of form, tonal change, and consistent light source (which are more or less about the same issue).



> Ou, in some time I will draw again. I feel like you need patience for it. I want to get better.


Yes keep going  Yes patience for it. All art making requires patience. The funny thing is that you can have tremendous patience for one thing and none for another


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

uncertain said:


> .....


Cool. A friend recently told me her teacher suggests to draw fast and with a pen, to see how well you can do without having the inclination to erase or to fix on the spot. And to continue practicing like that. 

Painting the dog's background is a great idea. 

By right direction I meant that the piece was going somewhere, it had potential. I was happy with it. I have to work on the tone and lighting. 

I have a tendency to throw my art away after or not keep working on it. I should appreciate and try more. 

You've given me hope or made me feel better about this.  Whatever happens, it got me more into art, so I'll be doing that. I'm actually seeing things differently now. It freaks me out a little. More visual. Colors, details. I like it. 

:kitteh:


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> I have a tendency to throw my art away after or not keep working on it. I should appreciate and try more.
> 
> You've given me hope or made me feel better about this.  Whatever happens, it got me more into art, so I'll be doing that. I'm actually seeing things differently now. It freaks me out a little. More visual. Colors, details. I like it.
> 
> :kitteh:


Sweet  Thanks.

I know. It's also pretty common for me to hate my piece the next day, but I don't throw them away. Here's another thing--unfinished work/ bad work can be inspiring later on.

My teacher says that whenever you think your piece is not good, ask youself _why _it is bad_._ Really ask yourself. Is it according to certain standard? What is that standard? Is it because of something someone telling you before? To be clear, the point is not to find out the bad thing about it, but to consider why you feel that way. A lot of time the badness is not that true and legitimate at all. I don't know if I'm making sense.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

uncertain said:


> Sweet  Thanks.
> 
> I know. It's also pretty common for me to hate my piece the next day, but I don't throw them away. Here's another thing--unfinished work/ bad work can be inspiring later on.
> 
> My teacher says that whenever you think your piece is not good, ask youself _why _it is bad_._ Really ask yourself. Is it according to certain standard? What is that standard? Is it because of something someone telling you before? To be clear, the point is not to find out the bad thing about it, but to consider why you feel that way. A lot of time the badness is not that true and legitimate at all. I don't know if I'm making sense.


That oil painting with the vase. I worked on it for a while. At first it was too bland, so I worked on that. Now, the shadows and what makes it 'real' will be improved. I'll transform it again someday. 

That does make sense. 

I feel like something is missing. It can be improved. I actually painted it based on something in my washroom. XD I improvised with the color. Originally beige. And some other parts. But, I think that's fine. Made it more my own.

I like charcoal. Maybe now that I'll feel less pressure to limit my time or not badly manage it :/ I can make something great. 

I've also looked into making jewelry. And I've always liked crafty projects.  I sewed on different fabrics and buttons onto a plain black bag, in high school. A quilt effect almost. I made ornaments one year for Christmas for my family. Etc. If only things like this paid well.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> That oil painting with the vase. I worked on it for a while. At first it was too bland, so I worked on that. Now, the shadows and what makes it 'real' will be improved. I'll transform it again someday.
> 
> That does make sense.
> 
> I feel like something is missing. It can be improved. I actually painted it based on something in my washroom. XD I improvised with the color. Originally beige. And some other parts. But, I think that's fine. Made it more my own.


Yeah... I see the effort you put in. It's a pretty lively and playful painting even though you've been working hard on it, which is a good thing because you are able to keep that quality. The white line on the canvas is interesting as well. I'm guessing that those are the edges of the tiles in the washroom.

I think there are few things you can work on if you want to:

1. shadow of the legs (I mentioned already but I just want to put things together)

2. A ground and maybe a background. The background is less important than the ground in this case.

3. Create a consistent light source. This is the most time-consuming and the hardest part. Now it seems to me that it's just a light on the ceilingin the washroom. It can also be a light coming from the back, due to the illuminated edges of the vase and a relatively dark tone within the edges. So you can decide. I don't know. But whatever that is you need to work on the plant and the vase legs consistent with it.




> I like charcoal. Maybe now that I'll feel less pressure to limit my time or not badly manage it :/ I can make something great.
> 
> I've also looked into making jewelry. And I've always liked crafty projects.  I sewed on different fabrics and buttons onto a plain black bag, in high school. A quilt effect almost. I made ornaments one year for Christmas for my family. Etc. If only things like this paid well.


I mean if you are interested in you should pursue and explore. Who know what kind of chemical interaction between different art will happen? It can affect you consciously or unconsciously. There are tons of contemporary art done in mixed media, and it is not uncommon to see fabric and little ornaments mixed with other things like drawing, painting, or book-art.

Are you in the US? If you are, you know the job market is not that great now. As an artist, it can be harder, or easier? It really depends. But honestly under such an atmosphere, it is generally a great idea to learn as much as you can and acquire as many skills as possible. They are not only seperate skills but things you can integrate to invent new things out of it, so that you become unique as well.

The skills on the other hand are just convenient. They get you the job, but then once on the job you are an creative/ artist who possesses distinct qualities from people who are not artist, making you a better candidate and worker in general. It's similar to people with a liberal arts background such as the humanities. Isn't it true that they are always more than workers and are better people in general, _even though _they may not have as much special skills as some of the others?

_Keep in mind that I have never been on any kind of job! Those are just my imagination and hypothesis from what I've heard of from people in the art industry.. so don't even bother to remember them_


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

uncertain said:


> Yeah... I see the effort you put in. It's a pretty lively and playful painting even though you've been working hard on it, which is a good thing because you are able to keep that quality. The white line on the canvas is interesting as well. I'm guessing that those are the edges of the tiles in the washroom.
> 
> I think there are few things you can work on if you want to:
> 
> ...


Heehee. I have a friend in fine arts so I'll see what she'll do. She's good at drawing and I see her going into graphic novels, that sort of thing. She should try children's' books even. I told her to try to sell her pieces. 

The solid green on those legs bother me. < LoL sounds like an alien. The ground and lighting too. 

Not sure about mixed media. 

I want to keep this running, it feels like it's all mine. Muhaha. But, please, y'all can post your stuff too. Please do. Talk about your art experiences.

I got an email with a student number and confirming my applying. They said I can go on as of March 11, but I'll go on as of March 17, my birthday. If I get a response then, well, I'll be shocked. I think it'll be too early. What a great bday gift though, ah yes, you've been accepted. *celebrates* Now, I just jinxed myself. dhushgghsh! But, I just want to go on on my birthday. I just thought of Hagrid visiting Harry telling him about school and being a wizard. XD Nerd. I don't know what news will come my way. I hope for one, but I think of what I gave, and I think of the other. And only 50 people get in, out of how many applicants, don't know. A friend in a computer program said 100 out of 300 get in. I bet interior design is less popular, or maybe less space, or we'll see. I don't even know what I'm doing. It interests me! 

I agree about learning new skills. I want to try out pottery. Maybe that's not a skill.  But so much involves money! Sadly looks for a job for serious this time. I'm in Canada. I don't want to work though. Well, for now, yes. But, after summer, I want school! I miss school.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> I got an email with a student number and confirming my applying. They said I can go on as of March 11, but I'll go on as of March 17, my birthday. If I get a response then, well, I'll be shocked. I think it'll be too early. What a great bday gift though, ah yes, you've been accepted. *celebrates* Now, I just jinxed myself. dhushgghsh! But, I just want to go on on my birthday. I just thought of Hagrid visiting Harry telling him about school and being a wizard. XD Nerd. I don't know what news will come my way. I hope for one, but I think of what I gave, and I think of the other. And only 50 people get in, out of how many applicants, don't know. A friend in a computer program said 100 out of 300 get in. I bet interior design is less popular, or maybe less space, or we'll see. I don't even know what I'm doing. It interests me!
> 
> I agree about learning new skills. I want to try out pottery. Maybe that's not a skill.  But so much involves money! Sadly looks for a job for serious this time. I'm in Canada. I don't want to work though. Well, for now, yes. But, after summer, I want school! I miss school.


Lol. Get something even bigger on b-day! Or you can have two b-days, or ten, or twelve, once a month~ I'll have mine next month.

Sometimes people get into major like computer because they don't know what to do. There are less such people in an art program, I suppose. But I, too, think that interior design is less popular no matter what.

Yeah... it's all about money. I guess Canada is better than the US now in terms of the job market


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

Ooo

the second in #20 interests


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> Heehee. I have a friend in fine arts so I'll see what she'll do. She's good at drawing and I see her going into graphic novels, that sort of thing. She should try children's' books even. I told her to try to sell her pieces.


Sounds like an illustration major. I can do the art but I am really bad at coming up with stories... Otherwise I can do my own graphic novels/ illustrated books.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> *@ hailfire * Thanks for the kind words. I was liking the dog too. Unfortunately, what I gave in is pretty incomplete. I will eventually make art again and go darker with my shading.  I think it's the idea of starting fresh again that I like. I just put way too much thought into it.
> 
> Cardboard robot sounds awesome. Ouu, the fire sculpture too, neat! That's impressive. Send me stuff. =D How are your building a motorcycle?


Hey 

Sorry I never replied sooner, I never got a notification for my mention and until yesterday I was completely oblivious to the activity going on in this thread. And I was ridiculously tired, only awake for about 6 hours so I didn't reply. I've gotta go out right now, but I will write a better response if I don't pass out when I get back.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

@unINFalliPle

I think the sculptures are pretty cool. Three dimensional art definitely seems to be your thing.

As for the paintings and drawings, I would say that they might work better with more contrast between the lights and darks, but that is just my personal preference. It really depends on the effect you are hoping for. The dog is pretty well executed. 

I like art, too, so I got sucked into this thread to see what you were up to. 

Just out of curiosity, have you ever tried working with ink pencils or watercolor pencils? I like Derwent, but there are lots of brands. I just adore them, especially when blended with a Niji waterbrush. That's actually how I made my avatar picture.

I think you would like the flowy feel you can get, and how easy it is to shade with them, if you haven't tried them yet.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

snail said:


> @_unINFalliPle_
> 
> I think the sculptures are pretty cool. Three dimensional art definitely seems to be your thing.
> 
> ...


I was actually curious about watercolor painting. It seems really difficult though. I brought it up to a friend and she said she had watercolor pencils she wouldn't mind lending me, so there's an idea. 

Your avatar picture is impressive, I really like it. 

Wooh! About the sculptures. As I was doing them, I felt like I'm really a 'hands on' person. I still have some clay left. I had a lotus flower in plaster on its way but it was really difficult to get the right balance. It's still a goal of mine. Thanks!

The waterbrush seems really fun.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought, I should conclude this. 

I did it! I did it! ~ 

Going in interior design in the fall. I'm so excited. ^_^


----------

